# Alberto Del Rio



## Hovik (Jul 28, 2010)

From what i have read from the smackdown spoilers i think that alberto del rio could make a great main eventer/champion on smackdown and i think that since rey is on his way to hanging up the bootsthey could have a little fued and then alberto could offer rey a match in where if rey losses he is forced to retire,then rey could accept but alberto will beat rey and rey will be forced to retire and alberto could become a great main-eventer.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

who said rey was going to retire?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



perro said:


> who said rey was going to retire?


According to a report, WWE officials are high on Del Rio because they claim to need a new Hispanic star as they think Rey may be one knee surgery away from possible retirement. I know reports are notorious for bullshit, but Rey has had at least 5 of them (as anybody who's seen the "don't try this at home" ads knows) and that's not a good track record.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Not that i'm complaining as i like new talent being pushed but surely the likes of Christian and Hardy get pissed of at guys like Del Rio basically walking into the smackdown main event on their first appearance.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

It looks like they're giving this guy a big push, I hope he can handle it. I enjoy his promos but wehter he can deliver in the ring for WWE is another matter.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



SJFC said:


> Not that i'm complaining as i like new talent being pushed but surely guys like Christian and *Hardy* get pissed of at guys like Del Rio basically walking into the smackdown main event on his first appearance.


:lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Pyro™ said:


> According to a report, WWE officials are high on Del Rio because they claim to need a new Hispanic star as they think Rey may be one knee surgery away from possible retirement. I know reports are notorious for bullshit, but Rey has had at least 5 of them (as anybody who's seen the "don't try this at home" ads knows) and that's not a good track record.


understanble 

still feels a bit soon to be wondering whose gonna retire rey at mania thogh


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I love that Del Rio is already making a huge impact. From the spoilers I've read, he is gonna be one of my favourites. So yeah, I wouldn't mind if he retires Mysterio. Mysterio needs to at least take a bit of a break imo


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao


I'm not saying he should be in the mainevent as he's been hopeless the last 4 years. What i mean is it must annoy them that they have 'busted their ass' for 12 years yet Del Rio gets a main event push the same night he debuts.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

well its not like del rio is a scrub right out of fcw 

he is a veteran him self


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I just don't see how Dos Caras Jr can replace Rey as that report states, if they want to have a Rey backup, why don't they bring in Rey's cousin, El Hijo de Rey Misterio, he's very young and looks alot like Rey.










Another Mexican star they should bring is Mistico, although I believe he's under contract with CMLL, and I believe CMLL own the rights to Mistico's name and appearance.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Nightmare_SE said:


> I just don't see how Dos Caras Jr can replace Rey as that report states, if they want to have a Rey backup, why don't they bring in Rey's cousin, El Hijo de Rey Misterio, he's very young and looks alot like Rey.


 iam pretys sure Hijo wants to make a name for him self first before coming to the states but i agree 


> Another Mexican star they should bring is Mistico, although I believe he's under contract with CMLL, and I believe CMLL own the rights to Mistico's name and appearance.


CMLL wont let mistico, and form what i have herd have threatened to fire every relative of his who works for them if he tried to go to another company


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

It's sad cmll is holding that over mistico's head. In my opinion he's the best pure lucha on the planet, and i'd love to see him in the wwe. But that looks like it will not happen


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I read they signed El Hijo de Rey Misterio to that big start up promotion in Florida.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



DFUSCMAN said:


> It's sad cmll is holding that over mistico's head. In my opinion he's the best pure lucha on the planet, and i'd love to see him in the wwe. But that looks like it will not happen


i know its one of the dirtiest tricks i have ever herd a wrestling company pull on one of their own talent



Supreme Clientele said:


> I read they signed El Hijo de Rey Misterio to that big start up promotion in Florida.


Really? who all have they supposedly signed any way


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I don't like the character because it seems like Salvatore Sincere 2010. He seemed to talk about how "I'm honest and your not!" which is about as one dimensional & bland a heel as it can possibly get (except for maybe "Dashing" Cody Rhodes)


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

WWE should've kept Carlito. He was actually entertaining.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Mister J said:


> WWE should've kept Carlito. He was actually entertaining.


Yeah....4 years ago and Carlito has said he wanted to be released.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

WWE should've signed Extreme Tiger and make him as Rey's predecessor. 

I like Dos Caras Jr as well but they look nothing alike and I don't think he can sell as much merchandice as Rey.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

extreme tiger is the Lucha Equivalent of jeff hardy


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



perro said:


> extreme tiger is the Lucha Equivalent of jeff hardy


True, but Extreme Tiger is still a lot similar to Rey Mysterio. 

I bet if Extreme Tiger signs with WWE, he would be over as hell since he's one of the most fun to watch wrestlers in the business.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> True, but Extreme Tiger is still a lot similar to Rey Mysterio.
> 
> I bet if Extreme Tiger signs with WWE, he would be over as hell since he's one of the most fun to watch wrestlers in the business.


Hmm...


I kinda like Aero Star more. Plus, it seems like AAA will never give the guy a push, so he might as well try his luck in the E.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

id rather have dos he is more like mysterio in that he has spots yes but he has technical skill and knows how to tell a story


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



perro said:


> id rather have dos he is more like mysterio in that he has spots yes but he has technical skill and knows how to tell a story


Exactly. I can't wait to see his debut.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> I kinda like Aero Star more. Plus, it seems like AAA will never give the guy a push, so he might as well try his luck in the E.


Just watched him on Youtube (I've never heard of him before) and is definitely an exciting wrestler.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



perro said:


> id rather have dos he is more like mysterio in that he has spots yes but he has technical skill and knows how to tell a story


Xtreme Tiger knows how to tell a story.

Sure Xtreme Tiger's whole style is flying, but he strings his moves together fluidly. 

If anything, Teddy Hart is the AAA (heard he was fired though) version of Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Xtreme Tiger knows how to tell a story.
> 
> Sure Xtreme Tiger's whole style is flying, but he strings his moves together fluidly.
> 
> If anything, Teddy Hart is the AAA (heard he was fired though) version of Jeff Hardy


Was it because of financial troubles AAA's in right now, or because he was being an idiotic douche again?


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Was it because of financial troubles AAA's in right now, or because he was being an idiotic douche again?


Currently unknown but speculation is because of his attitude which I don't findd surprising.

Heard he wants to go back to the WWE though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



SJFC said:


> I'm not saying he should be in the mainevent as he's been hopeless the last 4 years. What i mean is it must annoy them that they have 'busted their ass' for 12 years yet Del Rio gets a main event push the same night he debuts.


I see your point but Dos Caras Jr. is pretty good and its not like he is a rookie.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

well teddy makes jeff look like a fine upstanding individual


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



The Assassin (VII) said:


> Xtreme Tiger knows how to tell a story.
> 
> Sure Xtreme Tiger's whole style is flying, but he strings his moves together fluidly.


i must not have seen the right matches then cause the ones i saw he looked really sloppy


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I like Del Rio making his debut finally and also like the face that he'll be getting some decent push.
What I don't like about it is that guys like Christian and Matt Hardy will once again become sacrificial lambs
for building up Del Rio's status as a main eventer.
I hate seeing this.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

wait so u blaming del rio for some thing CAWdy rhodes and drew micintyre have been doing for the last 3 months?


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



perro said:


> i must not have seen the right matches then cause the ones i saw he looked really sloppy


He can still be really entertaining.

Though, I'm glad that Dos Caras Jr is feuding with Rey so people can finally stop shitting all over him and "Rey never puts over people" statement are dead.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Del Rio is playing the cocky Hispanic gentleman who can kick your ass and woo the ladies like a champ.

This guy is going to be big. Bank on it.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Best guy that ever did these kind of videos and got to the top is HHH.
I dunno about him.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

He's a Mexican version of JBL, drives to the ring, white towel around the shoulders, the smirky smile and is working quite a slow heelish dominant style - problem is he doesn't have the imposing size of a JBL so not sure how credible it will look against the larger babyfaces.

I have really liked the guy since day 1 and still do, not convinced this is the gimmick for him though.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I watched his debut just then, his entrance was superb, and his facial expressions and mannerisms were on par.

Definitely looks like he's going to be a bonifide star on SmackDown to come.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



elo said:


> He's a Mexican version of JBL, drives to the ring, white towel around the shoulders, the smirky smile and is working quite a slow heelish dominant style - problem is he doesn't have the imposing size of a JBL so not sure how credible it will look against the larger babyfaces.
> 
> I have really liked the guy since day 1 and still do, not convinced this is the gimmick for him though.


Del Rio is 6'5", though. He's not as beefy as JBL but he's very well-proportioned and you could see him fitting in with all of the main-eventers quite easily. He's not going to be as bluntly smashmouth as JBL was, but more technical and grinding in his offense, which will suit him. I do agree that his gimmick overlaps with JBL's quite a bit. The Fresno crowd where they taped next week's Smackdown _hated_ him.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

So what is this guy all about? Is he Eddie Guerrero 2.0? Rey 2.0? I hope they don't f**k it up whatever they do...


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



DesolationRow said:


> *Del Rio is 6'5", *though. He's not as beefy as JBL but he's very well-proportioned and you could see him fitting in with all of the main-eventers quite easily. He's not going to be as bluntly smashmouth as JBL was, but more technical and grinding in his offense, which will suit him. I do agree that his gimmick overlaps with JBL's quite a bit. The Fresno crowd where they taped next week's Smackdown _hated_ him.


Interesting, being in the ring with Rey must have lead me to be off with the dimensions...felt he was just over 6 tbh. I guess I need to see him in the ring next to a Christian or Hardy to get a better feel for his size, 6'5 should be able to work this just fine.


----------



## Riezo (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I've watched some of Smackdown, and this guy is awesome, future wwe champion right here. Great presence, great mic ability, great wrestler. The guy is entertaining as hell, his entrance, the special ring announcer, the way he is about himself.

Awesome, simply awesome.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

his promos are still akward, can't understand everything he says because of the accent. And the eyebrow... oh god


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Will have to see much more of him to realize if his sudden push is good or not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Punk_4_Life said:


> his promos are still akward, can't understand everything he says because of the accent. And the eyebrow... oh god


Agreed, I can't get used to the accent because it's so thick. Maybe it's just being too picky, but it's a big problem. I suppose one might argue, though, that it even works in his favor as a tool to get heat.

Other than that, though, I didn't have a problem with his debut. Even though I don't like him on the mic, he does have charisma. He's got a very good look, the Spanish ring announcer who looks like an overweight Cody Rhodes was hilarious, and I don't know if it's just me, but I keep rewinding the video to hear that theme song. That theme song is catchy as hell.

So yeah...if he can manage to downplay the accent somehow, I don't have a problem.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

The guy has his own freaking ring announcer :lmao


----------



## Crono_Biom (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

After watching his debut i just got to say that Alberto del Rio is magnifico.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Pyro™ said:


> Agreed, I can't get used to the accent because it's so thick. Maybe it's just being too picky, but it's a big problem. I suppose one might argue, though, that it even works in his favor as a tool to get heat.
> 
> Other than that, though, I didn't have a problem with his debut. Even though I don't like him on the mic, he does have charisma. He's got a very good look, the Spanish ring announcer who looks like an overweight Cody Rhodes was hilarious, and I don't know if it's just me, but I keep rewinding the video to hear that theme song. That theme song is catchy as hell.
> 
> So yeah...if he can manage to downplay the accent somehow, I don't have a problem.


indeed, aside from the accent he has a lot of potential to succeed in the WWE. I have yet to get to the match but I'm pretty sure he's a great wrestler aswell


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



kersed said:


> So what is this guy all about? Is he Eddie Guerrero 2.0? Rey 2.0? I hope they don't f**k it up whatever they do...


He's Alberto Del Rio 1.0


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Punk_4_Life said:


> indeed, aside from the accent he has a lot of potential to succeed in the WWE. I have yet to get to the match but I'm pretty sure he's a great wrestler aswell


Well, there wasn't a lot to it. Basically, he just squashed Rey for a few minutes, Rey made the big babyface comeback, Del Rio took advantage of his injured arm and then locked in an armbar that took Rey down, but it was a nice looking armbar. He was pretty smooth in the ring I guess.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

His wonky eyebrow is hilarious.
I think he was excellent though. Future champ for sure.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Punk_4_Life said:


> his promos are still akward, can't understand everything he says because of the accent. And the eyebrow... oh god


I'm Dutch and I can easily follow everything he says. 

He has the look, is decent on the mic (will get better ofcourse) and he looks fluid in the ring. Great debut.


----------



## badassbr (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

u guys think that maybe he could put Chavo guerrero on the spotlight again?

Maybe he beats rey and chavo comes to rescue???


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Very impressive debut. Loved the personal ring announcer thing and the Rolls Royce entrance. His promo was decent IMO and I certainly wasn't expecting him to beat Rey clean. Seems like the WWE are planning a big push for him, so I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up in the world title picture.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Jethro said:


> I'm Dutch and I can easily follow everything he says.
> 
> He has the look, is decent on the mic (will get better ofcourse) and he looks fluid in the ring. Great debut.


I can understand it but he pronounces the words wierdly, that's why there is a difficulty of understanding it


----------



## nic.sparrow (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I definitely think he will be the IC Champion by the end of the year. Very good debut. Looking forward to his direction


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

Pleese tell me that his gimmick isn't the one of a mexican JBL fpalm

I know he's great in the ring and all,and I agree with that,sure he'll be a future world champion,but come on,again?


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

Well it isn't. J.B.L. was a self made rich conservative businessman. Del Rio is some virtuous mexican of noble descent. There is an inherence on money in the background, but they are still differentiable.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



GodsgomchUniversal said:


> Well it isn't. J.B.L. was a self made rich conservative businessman. Del Rio is some virtuous mexican of noble descent. There is an inherence on money in the background, but they are still differentiable.


Yeah,but they both refer themselfs of being a super-classy and respectfull milionares,being by family or by stock work,but the attitude on the ring (not the ring work) is practicly the same


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Okay, aside from the thick accent at times, I really like Del Rio. He has a good look, great in the ring, lots of charisma, the size. He'll be big in WWE and I can definetly see myself marking for him once he does something relevant, which he will in due time


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Wow, just watched SD and I am really impressed by Del Rio. 

First a great mic segment which tells me he is a good mic worker, and later he already is being brought as a huge star with the special entrance and own ring announcer. Plus, he even beat Mysterio who doesn't lose often.

Props for WWE in creating another new star.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Really like what I saw from Rio, from his mannerism to his own personal announcer :lmao, hope he goes far.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Man, i'm really impressed with Del Rio..
The guy enters the arena when rey was doing his promo, and instantly gets a major heat.. talking to rey his heat grows.. and he smiling all the time, makes him an great heel, hoping that he gets an major title, because he is championship material! go del rio, viva la raza!


----------



## kaleb.09 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

The guy is awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wORZXhORH8

Alberto vs Rey


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



perro said:


> i know its one of the dirtiest tricks i have ever herd a wrestling company pull on one of their own talent
> 
> Really? who all have they supposedly signed any way


I know they signed Psicodelico Jr (a relative of Dos Caras Jr and i think Super Nova too, but that was a year ago.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Punk_4_Life said:


> his promos are still akward, can't understand everything he says because of the accent.


His accent is really "spanish", he pronounces just like the average 18 year-old that has studied english for a decade but has never ever been abroad. For me, its fucking hilarious, xD.

But think about it, he, unlike Guerrero or Rey who were born in the USA, is really mexican so he will improve with time. And he, unlike anyone in the WWE that tries (Rey, Striker, Rosa...) can speak spanish properly.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

The entrance, ring announcer and finisher are all badass. That is all. And the accent, eyebrow and smile make him unintentionally hilarious on the mic. 

"You are like the worm...at the bottom of my glass of tequila"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

The fact he survived a Cro Cop kick to the dome 10 years ago automatically makes me a fan.


----------



## Matt Striker (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Impressive debut for Alberto del Rio. He could be the future top heel on the blue brand. Nice entrance, and a quick armbar submission on Rey Mysterio. Great aquisition for SD! :agree:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

This guy is really going to go places. Good segment, sweet entrance, personal announcer is a fantastic touch, and he goes over Rey Mysterio clean 1 on 1, with a submission move no less. Talk about a debut!

So, we can stop comparing him to Kizarny now, right? 8*D


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

The intro bit with the car and his scarf might remind you of JBLs towel but their are differences in the character.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I think everything about him is awesome, intro, gimmick, finisher, the smile and even his accent (He sounds arrogant)


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

He suddenly became one of my favourites by the simple fact of making that little jackass tap like a bitch and telling Rey he's "the worm at the bottom of my tequila" lol.


BTW, is WWE trying to bring in more submissions finishers?


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

You can already tell he's not another Escobar case, so thats a big positive, lol.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

It indeed is. The only problem is that JBL was awesome on the mic, Alberto isn't, and JBL was awful in the ring, while ADR is very good.


----------



## Gjelten (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

What an insane debut!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



adri17 said:


> It indeed is. The only problem is that JBL was awesome on the mic, Alberto isn't, and JBL was awful in the ring, while ADR is very good.


This... JBL had some good matches.. but he was fairly sloppy tbh


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



adri17 said:


> He suddenly became one of my favourites by the simple fact of making that little jackass tap like a bitch and telling Rey he's "the worm at the bottom of my tequila" lol.
> 
> 
> BTW, is WWE trying to bring in more submissions finishers?


Yeah, submissions and top-rope finishers too.


----------



## Sheiky baby (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

Mr Del Rio is a good man, very good worker, loyal man, very good worker. not like hulk hogan, that hollywood blonde jabroni cock sucker *spits*


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

*They're nothing alike IMO. It's good to see something different, when was the last time someone came into the arena with a car? Since JBL and Eddie Guerrero right? So it's good.*


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

SOmeone on youtube said he was the mexican JBL with the eddie pose and old randy orton pyro...i want to commit suicide

youtubers suck.

I like him lol I like him alot after that debut. His armbar looks sick and I rewatched it about 5 times Armbar - Rey Taps - Crowd boos lol
He has a smile you could take a picture of purely because it would last longer 
I have to say I wasnt a fan of his videos but based on last night Im a converted Del Rio fan 
It takes a REAL man to wear gold speedos  but you already knew that :grin:


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Rey Mysterio tapped out to an armbar...


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

Good look, god mic, good skills... future WHC. Sure.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Riezo said:


> I've watched some of Smackdown, and this guy is awesome, future wwe champion right here. Great presence, great mic ability, great wrestler. The guy is entertaining as hell, his entrance, the special ring announcer, the way he is about himself.
> 
> Awesome, simply awesome.


BINGO. 

Awesome debut. Great package. Instant fan.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

A very impressive debuted. I enjoyed him on the mic, although the accent seemed a bit too thick at times. He has a great look, not bad in the ring, lots of charisma, awesome entrance and theme, and his character really stands out from the rest of the roster.

I have to say though he reminds me of the villian from Nacho Libre minus the mask.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

You don't get a better debut than that these days. Sweet music, badass entrance, personal ring announcer, and a submission win over smackdown's top face?

My god, i love the guy already.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

What an awesome debut, a star of the future. And looks like he can go in the ring. Glad he's a heel, and him and rey could maybe put on a classic down the line


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



TheBusiness said:


> What an awesome debut, a star of the future. And looks like he can go in the ring. Glad he's a heel, and him and rey could maybe put on a classic down the line


He can go in the ring for sure. I'm expecting a series of great matches with Rey, since he come from CMLL, the home of the high flyers.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*










*ARMBAR!*

I already prefer Del Rio over McIntyre, Ziggler, Rhodes, Swagger. Not saying much there, but I don't hate the guy. Hopefully he loses the honking his RR while pulling into the arena, other than that his entrance is good. It's a combo of JBL's, Christian's old one and has a mexican beat like Guerrero.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

So far this dude is pretty awesome.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

He just came out and I'm already a fan of his.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Instant heat just ad awesome


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

for the first time, i think the IWC unanimously agree about something 

i'm surprise he's getting so much love

i bet it's cuz he beat Rey lol


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



Sheiky baby said:


> Mr Del Rio is a good man, very good worker, loyal man, very good worker. not like hulk hogan, that hollywood blonde jabroni cock sucker *spits*


What a 1st post :lmao


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



Sheiky baby said:


> Mr Del Rio is a good man, very good worker, loyal man, very good worker. not like hulk hogan, that hollywood blonde jabroni cock sucker *spits*


Hahahahaha!!! Now that, ladies and gentlemen, is how you debut on a wrestling forum


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Alberto Del Rio should hold every belt on Smackdown at the same time.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

Wasn't JBL's gimmick just a retread of the Million Dollar Man's gimmick?

Rich asshole gimmicks are a part of wrestling.

Remember Tiger Ali Singh???


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



RKO696 said:


> for the first time, i think the IWC unanimously agree about something
> 
> i'm surprise he's getting so much love
> 
> i bet it's cuz he beat Rey lol


Second actually, we all agree that Hornswoggle sucks. But yeah, Alberto's great just as I knew he would be. Although those gold trunks need to go.


----------



## Marquette (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

very average

old mexican mid carder, hmmm

pretty sad to see people jumping at the opportunity to pretend there's a new star, this guy is nothing great


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I thought git was a fantastic debut... was very impressed


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

If you wanna dig up the topic about his promo videos from weeks past , I said he would be a future world champion and that I called it 1st

And now this , defeating Rey mysterio by submission , not some roll up not count out not DQ no bullsthi , on his debut match

Though I will say the gold trunks & kneepads look bad , and I was not actually all that amused watching him in the ring and that armbar better not be his actual finisher or I'll actually turn around and hate the guy


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

He's the essence of excellence. He's an intelligent, wealthy man. He's a loyal worker. 



He is.... Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I'm a fan! lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

all heel gimicks are the same sept for minor differences

its all about how u play the part, and Del rio definatly plays the part


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I was a fan of the guy years ago (Not that I watch a lot of lucha but his Dad was pretty mint too) but was a little skeptical when I heard they took away his mask but I was impressed by that first match. That Cross Armbar transition was really slick.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



adri17 said:


> It indeed is. The only problem is that JBL was awesome on the mic, Alberto isn't, and JBL was awful in the ring, while ADR is very good.


THIS.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

His gimmick is indeed similar to JBL's but whatever, it was impressive debut. Now i know why he got hotshotted to the main brand and did not start on NXT first like other FCW wrestlers, he's not a rookie type, i think he's ready to become world champion in not too distant future.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I'm glad they took away his mask, he has a superb look. By WWE's standards, this guy is perfect.

Now, he has to do something big. Maybe take Rey out?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

JBL's gone, so it's not like they're going to interfere with one another.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> JBL's gone, so it's not like they're going to interfere with one another.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



Poueff said:


> Pleese tell me that his gimmick isn't the one of a mexican JBL fpalm
> 
> I know he's great in the ring and all,and I agree with that,sure he'll be a future world champion,but come on,again?


Caylen Croft, Trent Barreta, Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder, Maryse, The Miz, Cody Rhodes.

At the very, very least, these are the guys that play the generic "I'm cool/good looking" cocky heel gimmick. The case could be made for certain others as well. Then you have about another five heels that play the generic "psychotic" gimmick. Everything in the W.W.E. is rehashed these days. The only person playing the "Rich guy" gimmick is Ted DiBiase and the majority of people would rather watch donkeys fucking than watch him try and cut a promo. He essentially doesn't have a gimmick because he sucks that badly at his current one.

That makes Del Rio the only real person playing the "rich guy" gimmick right now. Now despite the fact that everyone in the W.W.E. is currently playing the generic "I'm a cocky heel" gimmick, we have people speaking out against a breath of fresh air in a guy that actually represents something different and actually does it will. Then when he gets buried, you'll complain that everyone in the W.W.E. is stale and has the same gimmick, so really which one do you want?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Yeah I was really enjoying all his cocky facial mannarisms so i'm kinda glad they did now but I was worried.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I can't stand the guy


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



STUFF said:


> I can't stand the guy


It shows.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

God i wish eddie was still alive imagine the feud between these 2 guys


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Very entertained by his promos. He has it. Also hope he keeps winking at the faces - generates lot of heat and hilarity. 

He seems very well rounded in the ring, as well. His applied arm bar was impressive. It actually makes it look painful, unlike Cena and his awful STF.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



STUFF said:


> I can't stand the guy


You're just mad Italian.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Loved the entrance too. His ring announcer with the theme music and pyro blended very nicely. 



McQueen said:


> You're just mad Italian.


Mexico? I thought he was Italian. Red White and Green no?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Target 02 said:


> Very entertained by his promos. He has it. Also hope he keeps winking at the faces - generates lot of heat and hilarity.
> 
> He seems very well rounded in the ring, as well. His applied arm bar was impressive. It actually makes it look painful, unlike Cena and his awful STF.


u do know that cenas STF is designed for him to basically just crush your jaw in between his forarms


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Alberto Riowns.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Has to lose points for the gold tights/kneepads, so only an 11.5 out of 10 from me.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Imagine the reaction if he debuted and defeated Christian: 

"Fuck this" "God damnit Christian jobbed to some no name" "Christian tapped to an armbar BURIED"

Actually I hope this Christian "injured arm" angle ends with Del Rio destroying the fuck out of Christian's arm with his armbar as a poster suggested a few days ago. I wouldn't mind that at all.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



perro said:


> u do know that cenas STF is designed for him to basically just crush your jaw in between his *forarms*


:lmao forarms you mean forearms


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

He made a simple arm bar look awesome.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I like him. Like the armbar and all his smirks he does. He's charismatic.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



perro said:


> God i wish eddie was still alive imagine the feud between these 2 guys


That feud would be awesome!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Mister J said:


> WWE should've kept Carlito. He was actually entertaining.


this.. as long as he was getting pushed 


and Del rio rocks..


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

FUTURE WORLD CHAMPION! I can see it already. It's glorious.

I love it when WWE pushes new people.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



JoseBxNYC said:


> He made a simple arm bar look awesome.


I hate to have to say this but do you know who the last person to win a match with that move, or a variation of it at least, was? I'll put it in spoiler tags since it might cause anger.



Spoiler



Eve Torres


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Pretty nice stuff, that was a welldone debut I'd say. Only thing I didn't like was the pyro during the entrance... seemed abit too much. Can't wait to see more of this guy.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Wasn't JBL's gimmick just a retread of the Million Dollar Man's gimmick?
> 
> Rich asshole gimmicks are a part of wrestling.
> 
> Remember Tiger Ali Singh???


JBL's gimmick was a rich CEO who made millions with his stockmarket prowess and ruled his executive cabinet with an iron fist, almost like a heel President.

del Rio's gimmick is that of a successful commonman, who believes the commoners he lived with did not succeed because they lacked direction and were downright lazy and stupid to not fulfill their potential; something del Rio achieved.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Dude's gonna be HUUUUUGE. He's got more charisma than I've seen in a long time. Also good ring work from what I've seen thus far.

The fact that he cleanly made Rey Invincible Cena tap the fuck out makes me forever an adoring fan of Hombre Honesto.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

lol "Mexican JBL". That's exactly what I was thinking when Del Rio made his entrance. It's still awesome though.


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

That was an impressive debut by Del Rio. This guy has the total package. When was the last time a relative unknown debuted and defeated a top star cleanly in his first match? This guy's gonna go far. His debut in a way kind of reminds me of Desmond Wolfe's debut in TNA, hopefully his future doesn't end up like Desmond's though.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



Natsuke said:


> JBL's gimmick was a rich CEO who made millions with his stockmarket prowess and ruled his executive cabinet with an iron fist, almost like a heel President.
> 
> del Rio's gimmick is that of a successful commonman, who believes the commoners he lived with did not succeed because they lacked direction and were downright lazy and stupid to not fulfill their potential; something del Rio achieved.


In other words, rich asshole. Just like I said.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I was impressed, haha. 

The WWE must have a lot of confidence in him.

Liked his mic work, I like the gimmick a lot, and the match impressed me.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty87 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I wasn't to sure about how his match was going, but i loved his finishing move. I'm trying to find out more about him. It seems he has wrestled in mexico for the last 10 years with some mma experience. I look forward to seeing him next week.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Del Rio is great. Don't like quick tap outs though. Makes Rey look bad (especially for a face) and there's no real suspense.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

I didn't mind seeing Rey tap like a little bitch.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

It may be the fact that Del Rio made Rey Mysterio tap out within seconds of applying an armbar, but he certainly impressed me. I like his gimmick, look, and his ring style seems great - hope to see more of it soon. The only problem I had was the fact he differed between English and Spanish which made it hard for me to understand what he was speaking about half of the time, hopefully with time his English will become better and I will get used to it, but I am certain he can make it work for him and get some impressive heat due to his Mexican background.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Rey went into the match with an injured arm and Cross Armbars fucking hurt as it is. I'd prefer a quick tapoit because first off it makes more sense and also because in this case it has more shock value that a rookie just made a former champ tap within seconds.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



McQueen said:


> Rey went into the match with an injured arm and Cross Armbars fucking hurt as it is. I'd prefer a quick tapoit because first off it makes more sense and also because in this case it has more shock value that a rookie just made a former champ tap within seconds.


true, his arm was pretty much fucked throughout the whole match.


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



Poueff said:


> Yeah,but they both refer themselfs of being a super-classy and respectfull milionares,being by family or by stock work,but the attitude on the ring (not the ring work) is practicly the same


All heels have similarities between themselves.


----------



## Shawno (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Very impressive debut for him! like others around here are saying, this guy is indeed the total package we have been waiting for. I was very impressed and I love his entrance! hopefully he will go far. He would make an excellent Intercontinental champion and is definitely a possible main eventer down the road.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*

Awesome debut for Del Rio. I was shocked that he won, but it was a good shock. I was expecting Rey to get the win, but I'm glad Del Rio went over. Fucking sweet armbar he's got too. Hope he can keep up what he showed me tonight.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



Jerichoholic #7 said:


>


XVII? Wrestlemania 17?


----------



## ShadowKickFTW (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*

he's very similar to jbl. cept Rio's better in the ring and more entertaining. Plus JBL didn't have Ricardo Rodriguez!


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope his mic work gets better his whole I don't need your respect but respect me made no sense, but he's new and getting caught up in just disagreeing to whatever the face says is natural, made up for it in the match.


----------



## ShadowKickFTW (Aug 21, 2010)

either way he's got great heat for his first televised appearance (not counting dark matches)


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Very impressive debut, good mic skills, great character, great entrance(although he should have had a driver), good look, great in the ring. Considering WWE needs another Hispanic star, this guy is gonna make it far.

The fact that he beat Mysterio clean, making him tap out nonetheless, he made a fan out of me.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

I like him but the similarities are just way too much with JBL. Especially the car and the cloth around his neck or whatever that was. I say just get a ring robe for his entrance with like some sort of mexican themed entrance and I would dig that instead.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

All WWE has to do now is turn him face next year or two for great success!!!


----------



## JayBlazeABlaze (Dec 12, 2006)

The first thing that stood out for me with Del Rio was how agile he was for a guy his size, like when is the last time you've seen a big man pull off an enzuigiri that quickly? Also his psychology was very impressive and the fact he won the match with an arm-bar on the arm he was working on all match was impressive as well, I'm a fan.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

JayBlazeABlaze said:


> The first thing that stood out for me with Del Rio was how agile he was for a guy his size, like when is the last time you've seen a big man pull off an enzuigiri that quickly? Also his psychology was very impressive and the fact he won the match with an arm-bar on the arm he was working on all match was impressive as well, I'm a fan.


funny how he didnt do more of the agile moves he's known for, hope he's still allowed to use them


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



Natsuke said:


> del Rio's gimmick is that of a successful commonman, who believes the commoners he lived with did not succeed because they lacked direction and were downright lazy and stupid to not fulfill their potential; something del Rio achieved.


Why was he boasting of a royal blood-line then?


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

Even the match was not spectacular, the debut is really impressive. Make him strong, take care of booking and in a couple of years we won't need The Rock anymore... Oh!, am I cross...,er, going over the line?


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

As you can tell from my avatar, i was very impressed with del rio.. and i knew nothing about the guy other than those promos that kept airing on smackdown for weeks on end. This past smackdown was the first time i saw his gimmick and wrestling abilities. And just like that, alberto del rio is my new favorite superstar in the wwe. Its amazing what can be done when you give a talented wrestler an entertaining gimmick. I've read on here people saying he is just "a mexican jbl." I dont give a damn if he's a mexican hulk hogan, a mexican stone cold, a mexican ric flair, a mexican undertaker, or a mexican papa shango! I want to be entertained by talented wrestlers with charisma and a great gimmicks/personalities. alberto del rio, from one episode of smackdown, fits all of that for me. I honestly cannot wait for next weeks smackdown to see del rio in action again. I literally marked out when he made rey tap to the armbar (which was beautifully executed by the way). I cant remember a time where i marked out for a guy making his debut.. the weeks of promos, del rio's entrance, the ring announcer, del rio's actual in ring ability.. sorry for going on, but i just finished watching smackdown right now and im still marking out.. It's this feeling of being so entertained that i became a wrestling fan in the first place. wwe has done a good job with this one


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I didn't expect a win against Rey let alone by submission first up, del Rio hopefully will be booked well and the 'E can have a star on their hands. Dos jr has the talent but I hope his push doesn't go too far too soon because that would be a shame.



visko said:


> And he, unlike anyone in the WWE that tries (Rey, Striker, *Rosa*...) can speak spanish properly.


I remember when they had Rosa speak Spanish, it sounded terrible she may be half Costa Rican but I don't think Rosa can speak the language.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

He's not too bad I guess, the only thing that really annoyed me was his gold attire.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Rey Mysterio is one of the best at making his opponents look good. Still, ADR showed a good repertoire for a non-PPV match. He's already shown he has good psychology by working Rey's arm the whole match, though I think he and Rey likely rehearsed it more than usual since it was his first one on TV.

I think he and Sheamus would make for a great PPV match. The massive heat he's already getting should propel him to Raw next year.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Portugoose said:


> Rey Mysterio is one of the best at making his opponents look good. Still, ADR showed a good repertoire for a non-PPV match.
> 
> I think he and Sheamus would make for a great PPV match. The massive heat he's already getting should propel him to Raw next year.


He wont be going to RAW. Smackdown need him.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

He did botch an Irish Whip so not sure how planned the match was. He makes up for stuff with his speed for his size. It makes moves look so much more real, the way Daniel Bryan does, so fast and intense you can believe it's really hurting. Will have to see how he does in longer matches if he's in shape and can keep up the pace.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Since first reading the spoilers earlier in the week I've been waiting eagerly to watch him on Smackdown. I thought he had great potential from his vignettes, and seeing him cut a promo and perform in the ring didn't disappoint.

The guy looks like gold, I love his entrance too. I hope his push continues.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

His smile is fantastic.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio's gimmick*



Natsuke said:


> del Rio's gimmick is that of a successful commonman, who believes the commoners he lived with did not succeed because they lacked direction and were downright lazy and stupid to not fulfill their potential; something del Rio achieved.


Lol, that's just so wrong! He even said he is the direct descent of the fucking Catholic Monarchs!!


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

This thread is turning so gay... We all felt in love with ADR... Hehehe!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



RKO696 said:


> He's Alberto Del Rio 1.0


This!



Mr Pip™;8753980 said:


> He's not too bad I guess, the only thing that really annoyed me was his gold attire.


ya i would have preffered if he kept his dos caras jr gear minus the mask possibly as his facial mannerisms are excellent


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Good debut by ADR. I hope we don't have to go through weeks of jobber squashing matches at some point. That won't help him, or anyone for that matter. Making the top face of the brand tap out on your first night does.

The WWE and ADR himself have to be careful, though. His mannerism and exprssions almost come across as over the top and could end up portraying him as an unintentionally funny / comedic heel, rather that a serious competitor. The "unique" wrestling attire he was wearing on SD this week won't help much either. On the other hand that's nothing really to worry about, if the WWE has planned on giving him a strong push, which seems to be the case right now.

I am definitely looking forward to see more of him.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Being from Spain I can tell ya how stupid it sounds for me that he's a descendent of the Royal family...


But he made Rey tap like a little bitch, so it's OK for me.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

He looks really good in the ring, it's hard to judge him on one night, but he definitely has charisma and can cut a good promo. He reminds me a lot of Eddie, similar mannerisms, and has the look that can get over as a face or heel easily.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

Amazing. Total package 'cept for the gold attire... it needs to go. Intercontinental champion in 3 months, world champion in a year. Book it Vince!


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

Del Rio reminds me of a Mexican JBL in terms of gimmick.Just that JBL > ADR in mic skills,and the opposite in the ring.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

The only problem with him being the mexican JBL is
A) JBL was his wn man as is every wrestler, no two are the same
B) JBL hated mexicans and thought them parasites that should be deported. He even deported a few himself. I think he would be insulted if he knew/knows about Del Rio.

however, if JBL did confront Del Rio he would just smile and JBL would let him off with it. Alls well that ends well


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

So far, so very good. I'll wait a couple more of matches from Del Rio to get in the bandwagon.

BTW, am I the only one who wants him to partner with Ted diBiase? The Fortunate Ones can be a good adition to the Tag Team division.


----------



## Uncle Joey (Feb 9, 2010)

I kinda like Del Rio so far even if he's a JBL rehash of some sort. I could see him as a champ sooner or later.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah but Del Rio has just as much of Rick Martel, Ted Dibiase and Don Muraco about him. JBL dosen't have to be the only comparison because he's a millionaire, smiles alot and drives a car out. You can cut the first 2 out aswell, because heels have done that long before JBL.

EDIT: JBL himself came across as studying alot of Dick Murdoch to bring to his character, aswell as the obvious comparisons with Ted Dibiase.


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



SJFC said:


> Not that i'm complaining as i like new talent being pushed but surely the likes of Christian and Hardy get pissed of at guys like Del Rio basically walking into the smackdown main event on their first appearance.


Thats because Hardy and Christian are rubbish and from what I saw on SD, Del Rio is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



Jonny said:


> Thats because Hardy and Christian are rubbish and from what I saw on SD, Del Rio is fucking fantastic.


Hardy maybe, Christian definitely not. To respond to the other guy though, Del Rio isn't one of these FCW guys who come in and get pushed depite only having a couple of years worth of experience, he's been wrestling for close to a decade and has earned his spot in the company.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure he's been wrestling longer than a decade but I agree. I'd much prefer WWE finding veterans like him and Danielson over some buff guy who has been wrestling for 6 months like Otunga.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am not impressed at this point. The half Spanish promo with Rey was awful. The match was ok but I didn't him focusing on Rey's left arm right after I saw McIntyre do the same thing to Christian. Rey's arm wasn't even hurt prior to the match either so they could have picked a different limb. I am going to give him more chances and not judge to quickly but right now I am very skeptical.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I clearly remember Striker making a comment about Rey's arm being injured. How it happened I have no idea but they did bring it up.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

I don't see the big deal about him. If Smackdown's roster wasn't so awful and he didn't make the 2nd most hated wrestler by the IWC tap out I doubt anyone would care about him.


----------



## jhagger (Jun 7, 2010)

That was an awesome debut


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

The man can fucking wrestle, thats all I have to say.


----------



## JUSTINIRS (Sep 18, 2006)

-


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

JordanPippen23 said:


> I don't see the big deal about him. If Smackdown's roster wasn't so awful and he didn't make the 2nd most hated wrestler by the IWC tap out I doubt anyone would care about him.


While I enjoyed his vigenettes, I can't help but agree with you.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

dude makes an armbar look lethal ... nice to see the wwe bringing back submission finishers with ziggler's sleeper, swagger's ankle lock, bryan's omoplata, and del rio's armbar


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

I love how everyone is either shitting on him or sucking his balls. The dude has been in the WWE for five minutes, give him a little leg room. 

I hated The Miz early on and he went on to prove me wrong. So all the people saying he's average and nothing special should probably give the dude some time before writing their opinion in stone.

That said, I was impressed by how comfortable he seemed on the mic. His ring style was very heel orientated (which is great, as he's obviously a heel) and his finisher was straight-up deadly. I look forward to seeing some more of him.



Dark Church said:


> The half Spanish promo with Rey was awful.


Agreed. WWE airs in like 80 countries and Mysterio still insists on speaking Spanish every fucking week?

If I don't understand what you're saying, I can't get behind you.


> I'm pretty sure he's been wrestling longer than a decade but I agree. I'd much prefer WWE finding veterans like him and Danielson over some buff guy who has been wrestling for 6 months like Otunga.


Damn right.

Though on the other hand, age might be a factor. The work is done already with a lot of these veterans but their use-by date comes a lot sooner.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Agreed. WWE airs in like 80 countries and Mysterio still insists on speaking Spanish every fucking week?


Rey translates what he says in English. He's hardly the 1st wrestler to switch between English and another language.

Eddie did it, Konnan did it. Alex Wright switched between German and English all the time.

Maryse switches between French and English during her promos.

For some reason, Rey's the only one who gets shit for it.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

Del Rio has the look, but i wasnt to thrilled with his debut match. It was pretty boring to be honest, and even though the transition into the cross arm breaker was smooth, it seemed like a weak finish. Im fully aware that they were playing up the arm injury, but it still seemed weak in my opinion. And his mic skills are underwhelming.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

because everyone loves to hate Rey here thats why I love it when he beats everyones favorite wrestler


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, I haven't heard of him prior to this WWE stint, but he seems to be overwhelmingly great according to some people(after one match no less). I wonder if this abundance of support will follow in the coming months.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I didn't him focusing on Rey's left arm


He worked it the entire match. He hung it up on the top rope, he slammed it on the ring steps, he stood on it and smiled, he scoop slammed him on it, and Mysterio landed on it when he fell off the turnbuckle. I'd say that the arm was adequately worked.

Didn't care for Del Rio's pace. Reminded me of Victoria in that regard. I like when he smiles during the application of a move, but he doesn't need to do it every time he takes a guy off his feet. Saving it until just prior to the armbar could make for a brilliant setup to a finish.

Could be a great addition, but more important than a wrestler's first victory is his first loss. I'd like to see how they handle that- at least before I make predictions for which title belt they need measure the man's waist.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't heard of him prior to this WWE stint, but he seems to be overwhelmingly great according to some people(after one match no less). I wonder if this abundance of support will follow in the coming months.


He's different from most guys that debut on WWE TV though. He's been wrestling for 10 years in Mexico and Japan. Obviously Mysterio thinks he's good otherwise he wouldn't take a clean loss against a "rookie".


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a sample of what he's capable of doing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU5n39t0EDE


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Rey translates what he says in English. He's hardly the 1st wrestler to switch between English and another language.
> 
> Eddie did it, Konnan did it. Alex Wright switched between German and English all the time.
> 
> ...


Maryse is different because she's a heel and by generic standards, you're not meant to like what a heel does. You're not supposed to get behind her.

Eddie, I haven't watched anything Eddie in a long time so maybe I just haven't noticed, and the other two I've never seen compete (besides Konnan's LAX stint).

The reason Mysterio gets shit for it is because he is a face and you're supposed to relate to faces (with exception to certain gimmicks). Austin was there for all the people who hated authority and wished they could beat up their boss. Eddie was there for the people who fought their demons. Flair's final stint was there for the people who were told they couldn't do it anymore.

When Rey speaks in spanish then only people who understand him can cheer at his remarks. While everybody else (including myself) sits at home with the remote and wonders when he's gonna' notice the half-a-dozen camera's around him.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I liked the slow version of his theme better.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Maryse is different because she's a heel and by generic standards, you're not meant to like what a heel does. You're not supposed to get behind her.
> 
> Eddie, I haven't watched anything Eddie in a long time so maybe I just haven't noticed, and the other two I've never seen compete (besides Konnan's LAX stint).
> 
> ...


You missed out on Konnan's Wolfpac work, and you're acting as an authority on the rules of getting over on the microphone? Dude.

_Yo, yo, yo, let me speak on this... Orale, Arriba la Raza!_


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The BoogeyMan said:


> When Rey speaks in spanish then only people who understand him can cheer at his remarks. While everybody else (including myself) sits at home with the remote and wonders when he's gonna' notice the half-a-dozen camera's around him.



I don't speak Spanish either, and I don't have a problem with it. Rey supposedly translates what he says in English, so it's not that big a deal.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah but konnan said orale, arriba la raza which is what eddie mostly said and which everyone pretty much understood.

what did eddie say?? viva la raza, orale holmes, and familia ... mysterio says a sentence.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Here's a sample of what he's capable of doing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU5n39t0EDE


Wow he's actually a good cruiserweight. Seems like he'll wrestle a big man style though, judging by his performance which is a shame. A fairly big guy being able to do all those crazy shit would be pretty cool.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Maryse is different because she's a heel and by generic standards, you're not meant to like what a heel does. You're not supposed to get behind her.
> 
> Eddie, I haven't watched anything Eddie in a long time so maybe I just haven't noticed, and the other two I've never seen compete (besides Konnan's LAX stint).
> 
> ...


When Rey speaks in spanish, he repeats exactly the same in english just after. And I think del Rio did the exact same thing in his promo.


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Here's a sample of what he's capable of doing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU5n39t0EDE


Sadly, I don't think many of the performers in WWE are trained to receive such moves


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jethro said:


> Wow he's actually a good cruiserweight. Seems like he'll wrestle a big man style though, judging by his performance which is a shame. A fairly big guy being able to do all those crazy shit would be pretty cool.


He wrestles like a cruiserweight, but he's not. He's 6'5" 230, which is a little smaller than Randy Orton. So, imagine Randy Orton pulling moves off like that.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

quoipourquoi said:


> You missed out on Konnan's Wolfpac work, and you're acting as an authority on the rules of getting over on the microphone? Dude.


I'm not acting as an authority on anything. I'm just stating that when I watch the show, I want to understand who I'm watching. Even if he translates it straight after, it still wastes time that could be spent on something else.

It's not a major deal, I'm just stating my opinion. I'm not really interested in a full-blown break-down of it.


> yeah but konnan said orale, arriba la raza which is what eddie mostly said and which everyone pretty much understood.
> 
> what did eddie say?? viva la raza, orale holmes, and familia ... mysterio says a sentence.


Exactly. With phrases like "orale", we hear it so regularly (or we did) that it almost turns it into slang.


> I don't speak Spanish either, and I don't have a problem with it.


Like I said, personal preference. I guess it's just that WWE wastes so much time on pointless stuff (Hornswoggle, Santino, segments that go nowhere) that it just irritates me how Rey has to say everything twice yet there are some really talented guys who get no mic time whatsoever.


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Rachel Deserved It said:


> Del Rio has the look, but i wasnt to thrilled with his debut match. It was pretty boring to be honest, and even though the transition into the cross arm breaker was smooth, it seemed like a weak finish. Im fully aware that they were playing up the arm injury, but it still seemed weak in my opinion. And his mic skills are underwhelming.


Are you saying that his finisher is weak?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rachel Deserved It said:


> Del Rio has the look, but i wasnt to thrilled with his debut match. It was pretty boring to be honest, and even though the transition into the cross arm breaker was smooth, it seemed like a weak finish. Im fully aware that they were playing up the arm injury, but it still seemed weak in my opinion. And his mic skills are underwhelming.


IRL an armbar is a much more devastating submission hold than the Sharpshooter or STF. You can easily break a dude's arm with it if you know what you're doing.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I enjoyed his debut and opening promo. In the video packages over the last couple months I had trouble understanding what he was saying at times but last night I didn't have any problem at all. He looks like he has a great chance at success in the WWE.



perro said:


> God i wish eddie was still alive imagine the feud between these 2 guys


What about Chavo? That could be good as well. Face Chavo vs Heel Del Rio.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Del Rio`s debut was very good, he has future in WWE no doubt, good looks, charisma and decent wrestling ability. Though i smelled an ounce of JBL when he drove that Rolls in entrance but looking forward to see this guy next week.

i think we see him in intercontinental championship picture real soon, WWE pushing hard this guy ,i hope it pays off


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> I am not impressed at this point. The half Spanish promo with Rey was awful. The match was ok but I didn't him focusing on Rey's left arm right after I saw McIntyre do the same thing to Christian. Rey's arm wasn't even hurt prior to the match either so they could have picked a different limb. I am going to give him more chances and not judge to quickly but right now I am very skeptical.


You don't have to work someones arm over to make tham tap to an armbar. Armbar's would have people tapping in seconds.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I was really impressed with his debut, he can go in the ring and his gimmick/mic skills keep me interested.

He's already among one of my favorites.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I didn't know ADR had MMA experience. Man, this guy is talented then. I hope he goes far in the WWE because he has a good physique and the credentials to back him up. That armbar finisher on Rey looked pretty nice too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

You know they have big plans when they dont give you a shitty theme. I want the mp3 lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i want this guy to get his hands on the Intercontinental title soon as possible


----------



## hello (: (Jul 22, 2010)

perro said:


> i want this guy to get his hands on the Intercontinental title soon as possible




Amen!

Kingston v Ziggler doesnt seem to be ending anytime soon; so me thinks Rey Rey v Alberto is in the works

Viva Los Mexicanos!


----------



## The_BigRedMachine (Aug 3, 2010)

he is la essencia de excellencia.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

He was decent against Rey, he's something different on Smackdown. It will be interesting to see where they go with him. I could see him being in the IC picture after a couple of months, leading to a World Title shot at some point.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

I´ve been watching again the first promo and just a few sentences were not translated. "Cuidado con lo que dices" (Watch what you say), "Tu no eres nadie aquí" (You're no one here)...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't see him going for the IC title. Making Rey tap out clean on his debut already puts him far above the Ziggler's and the Mcintyre's. I'm not saying I can see him as world champion in a month but considering how Sheamus, Barrett and Swagger completely skipped the midcard belt (and I don't consider Swagger's ECW title reign because it was the ONLY title on the show) and the NXT season 2 winner is certainly going to do the same thing, I can see him in a big fued with Rey for 3 or 4 months, and if they still feel confident in him after that's over, he may just go straight after Taker by the end of the year.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I can't see him going for the IC title. Making Rey tap out clean on his debut already puts him far above the Ziggler's and the Mcintyre's. I'm not saying I can see him as world champion in a month but considering how Sheamus, Barrett and Swagger completely skipped the midcard belt (and I don't consider Swagger's ECW title reign because it was the ONLY title on the show) and the NXT season 2 winner is certainly going to do the same thing, I can see him in a big fued with Rey for 3 or 4 months, and if they still feel confident in him after that's over, he may just go straight after Taker by the end of the year.


I don't like all these wrestlers jumping the midcard. It devalues the World title so much.


----------



## Troy729 (Feb 10, 2010)

On the topic of Del Rio's credibility...having defeated Rey Mysterio not only makes him more credible than nearly everybody on Smackdown at the moment, but also gives him a more credible victory than _the WWE Champion,_ who, sans a street fight and a tables match (both even being questionable in their own rights), still has yet to get a clean victory over a main eventer. That's more of an issue with booking, though...

As for Del Rio's next program, I'd have him continue his program with Rey Mysterio, as that would give him some much-needed main event experience without him being involved with the World Title. Ideally, I'd have this feud eventually revolve around the Intercontinental Championship, which would give that title a great boost of credibility, although at the temporary expense of the rest of the midcard. Not like the midcard's doing anything too extraordinary at the moment anyway...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samee said:


> I don't like all these wrestlers jumping the midcard. It devalues the World title so much.


I don't think it devalues the world title at all. There still isn't anything bigger than it around. Winning a WWE world title means you're possessing the biggest title in the world, it's the highest honor available.

And in some instances like Wade Barrett, a midcard skip is an absolute necessity, because they have too much going for them to waste time when they fit in right now.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think it devalues the world title at all. There still isn't anything bigger than it around. Winning a WWE world title means you're possessing the biggest title in the world, it's the highest honor available.
> 
> And in some instances like Wade Barrett, a midcard skip is an absolute necessity, because they have too much going for them to waste time when they fit in right now.


Na I mean people like Sheamus jumping the gun and getting the WWE title to help get him over. Yeah it did work but it made the belt look like crap when basically a rookie won it. Then the way he was booked after he won it made it clear kayfabe wise he shouldn't have the belt. Granted I know that had to be the case otherwise he would've started getting cheered if he started owning faces. Look at Sheamus, he's already won the title twice. Where does he go from here now for the rest of his career? It basically restricts him from ever winning the IC or US title cos he's already won the WWE title. Him in the midcard now would just look weird.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Samee said:


> Na I mean people like Sheamus jumping the gun and getting the WWE title to help get him over. Yeah it did work but it made the belt look like crap when basically a rookie won it. Then the way he was booked after he won it made it clear kayfabe wise he shouldn't have the belt. Granted I know that had to be the case otherwise he would've started getting cheered if he started owning faces. Look at Sheamus, he's already won the title twice. Where does he go from here now for the rest of his career? It basically restricts him from ever winning the IC or US title cos he's already won the WWE title. Him in the midcard now would just look weird.


He'll just be a permanent main eventer now. It's not like WWE is loaded at the top anymore. They really have no choice but to push rookies to the top now.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

What ever happened to eric escobar?


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I can't see him going for the IC title. Making Rey tap out clean on his debut already puts him far above the Ziggler's and the Mcintyre's. I'm not saying I can see him as world champion in a month but considering how Sheamus, Barrett and Swagger completely skipped the midcard belt (and I don't consider Swagger's ECW title reign because it was the ONLY title on the show) and the NXT season 2 winner is certainly going to do the same thing, I can see him in a big fued with Rey for 3 or 4 months, and if they still feel confident in him after that's over, he may just go straight after Taker by the end of the year.


For once I actually agree with something Pyro said. It does make sense and hopefully Del Rio doesn't lose momentum.


----------



## mystercoren (Aug 11, 2006)

I liked del rio's theme and his wrestling ability, but I can't say I'm impressed with his charisma and mic skills. I think we'll see much of him in the years to come, but I just hope he doesn't interrupt the kane-undertaker feud. I really hope that feud goes on for at least 3 ppvs.


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

His debut was impressive, one best debuts in a long time and that was good segment between him a Rey Mysterio which was good way to get him notice. The finish of the match was very good, i hope this feud drags on for while and i can see him in midcard for while so that he can showcase him self more.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Del Rio needs to learn how to speak English more clearly before he becomes a fixture.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

pjpst6 said:


> Del Rio needs to learn how to speak English more clearly before he becomes a fixture.


Dude he can speak english fine....


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Troy729 said:


> On the topic of Del Rio's credibility...having defeated Rey Mysterio not only makes him more credible than nearly everybody on Smackdown at the moment, but also gives him a more credible victory than _the WWE Champion,_ who, sans a street fight and a tables match (both even being questionable in their own rights), still has yet to get a clean victory over a main eventer. That's more of an issue with booking, though...
> 
> As for Del Rio's next program, I'd have him continue his program with Rey Mysterio, as that would give him some much-needed main event experience without him being involved with the World Title. *Ideally, I'd have this feud eventually revolve around the Intercontinental Championship, which would give that title a great boost of credibility*, although at the temporary expense of the rest of the midcard. Not like the midcard's doing anything too extraordinary at the moment anyway...


I agree with this. I think that the Intercontinental Title is due for a main eventer to be involved in a feud over it. Not only would the feud bring some credibility back to the belt, it would obviously been a fantastic way to build ADR, especially if Rey put him over.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

aurochs said:


> What ever happened to eric escobar?


They realized that after nearly half a decade of training this guy he sucked ass.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I watched his debut for a second time and then for a third. There's just something about this guy that just draws me in, I can't put my finger on it. I can't wait for his next match.


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

I just watched his match and I have say BORING. He has no charisma. Most of his moves are strikes and holds a very boring moveset to say the least.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> I just watched his match and I have say BORING. He has no charisma. Most of his moves are strikes and holds a very boring moveset to say the least.


You can't deny the guy has charisma. You simply can't.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Some people exist to troll.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Saying this guy has no charisma is like saying Shawn Michaels was a totally shit wrestler. fpalm

Really, the only problem I seen with him is his gold attire and I'm sure that can be changed. Sure, his build-up promo's annoyed me but he does have charisma.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

I absolutely loved his debut. For him to be able to challenge Rey in his debut match and not some random jobber shows thats the WWE has big plans for this guy. Thie feud im sure can do wonders for him giving him credibility.

Even though he doesn't necessarily talk the greatest, he just has charisma. Thats something you cant teach. That along with the fact that he can go in the ring shows that big things are on the way for Del Rio


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

this guy drips with charisma. There's something about him, he has the "it factor." 

And I love the way he hit that Arm Bar on Rey out of no where. Sometimes the simplest submission moves are the best, I wish more wrestlers had simple submissions like that as their finishers.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Some peole on this site are so stupid. They think to have charisma you gotta be able to crack funny jokes and be entertaining. And if a wrestler can't do that then they are considered uncharismatic and boring.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been convinced for years than 90% of the people who start going off about a wrestler's charisma don't even know what the term means.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Alberto is gold. I mean, I know he's basically a Mexican JBL...but he pulls it off so well and he has the look of a main eventer.

This guy has it man, i was thoroughly impressed with his debut. I wanna see if he can get that kinda heat next week though...but man...I gotta say im liking this dude.

Oh, and having your own Ring Announcer is damn awesome. lol


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

jasonviyavong said:


> Some peole on this site are so stupid. They think to have charisma you gotta be able to crack funny jokes and be entertaining. And if a wrestler can't do that then they are considered uncharismatic and boring.


was that directed at me? If that's the case I think people like Kaval and Husky Harris have charisma.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

great debut i really enjoyed smackdown this week
hope he has a match next week will be interesting


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

McQueen said:


> I've been convinced for years than 90% of the people who start going off about a wrestler's charisma don't even know what the term means.


real talk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He had of one the best debuts I've seen in quite some time. His whole character drew me in and I love his ring entrance. I hope they properly use this guy right and do big things with him.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

bottom line is that does alberto del rio make you want to watch him at a ppv??

for me it's yes, he has the look and a million dollar smile to go with it.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Can we get him some different ring attire?


----------



## Jerichoholic17 (Jun 28, 2010)

holy shit! JBL and Rey Mysterio had a baby!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

JoseBxNYC said:


> They realized that after nearly half a decade of training this guy he sucked ass.


110% false. WWE absolutely ruined Escobar in every way they could, it seemed. He was only allowed to show two small flashes of his FCW brilliance, and those were both wrestling moves.

Escobar was one of the best talents to come through FCW in a long time, and WWE completely neutered him.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Escobar was one of the best talents to come through FCW in a long time, and WWE completely neutered him.


This seriously


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

He's got good finisher the armbar which I've rarely seen used now adays.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Whats with all the hate for his ring attire? I thought the gold looked great on him.

If anything i would get rid of the towel over his shoulders and replace it with a Rick Flair type robe!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like the towel, he could choke someone with it.

I found the gold trunks a little distracting but otherwise I didn't really care.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

McQueen said:


> *I like the towel, he could choke someone with it.*
> 
> I found the gold trunks a little distracting but otherwise I didn't really care.


:hmm:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You have to admit it would be awesome. Especially if Linda McMahon was the one being choked.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh I see what you are doing


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> oh I see what you are doing


Yeah, I see what he did right thar.

Of course he may get very sweaty walking to the ring just like how Triple H gets very thirsty walking to the ring. Speaking of, how many tubs of water has Triple H spit out during his career? Probably enough to run all my water in my house for an entire year.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Can I point out that it's not a towel as JBL used to enter with. It's an evening dress scarf. It fits in with his rich and formally dressed gimmick.

One would look rather strange attending a black tie event wearing a towel around one's neck.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

A sly Mexican stole JBL's towel. And gimmick.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm confused by the complaints about his accent. Do you guys simply not know Hispanic people?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

His ring attire looked incredible. Unique, very old school, very Mexican. Its not supposed to look cool and trendy its supposed to serve the purposes of his character. One of the purposes is to stand out, another is to show his culture, another is to piss you off.

RE: The Charisma Debate. These kids who talk about charisma think it means that feature on videogames that makes your power bar go up faster. Therefore it usually gets confused for "use of meaningless highspots". This is why many morons think Randy "War of Attrition fought with detailed facial expressions" Orton has no charisma and Ken "CATCHPHRASE! SWANTON!" Kennedy has lots.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> His ring attire looked incredible. Unique, very old school, very Mexican. Its not supposed to look cool and trendy its supposed to serve the purposes of his character. One of the purposes is to stand out, another is to show his culture, another is to piss you off.
> 
> RE: The Charisma Debate. These kids who talk about charisma think it means that feature on videogames that makes your power bar go up faster. Therefore it usually gets confused for "use of meaningless highspots". This is why many morons think Randy "War of Attrition fought with detailed facial expressions" Orton has no charisma and Ken "CATCHPHRASE! SWANTON!" Kennedy has lots.


A-fucking-men.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> His ring attire looked incredible. Unique, very old school, very Mexican. Its not supposed to look cool and trendy its supposed to serve the purposes of his character. One of the purposes is to stand out, another is to show his culture, another is to piss you off.
> 
> RE: The Charisma Debate. These kids who talk about charisma think it means that feature on videogames that makes your power bar go up faster. Therefore it usually gets confused for "use of meaningless highspots". This is why many morons think Randy "War of Attrition fought with detailed facial expressions" Orton has no charisma and Ken "CATCHPHRASE! SWANTON!" Kennedy has lots.


Repped. Absolutely right on the charisma issue. As for Del Rio, he'd look like an idiot wearing a Ric Flair robe or anything else flamboyant. He's supposed to be a classy gentleman.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What the fuck? Kennedy/Anderson has huge charisma.

That accent is intelligible and it also could conceivably lead to the only time I could enjoy "What?!" chants.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> RE: The Charisma Debate. These kids who talk about charisma think it means that feature on videogames that makes your power bar go up faster. Therefore it usually gets confused for "use of meaningless highspots". This is why many morons think Randy "War of Attrition fought with detailed facial expressions" Orton has no charisma and Ken "CATCHPHRASE! SWANTON!" Kennedy has lots.


I agree with all of this except the last part which is just an insult to Anderson. It really devalues your argument and is quite ignorant. I'm not a huge fan of Anderson but I won't deny that the guy is charismatic. The only people that I can imagine saying that are fanboys.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> What the fuck? Kennedy/Anderson has huge charisma.
> 
> That accent is intelligible and it also could conceivably lead to the only time I could enjoy "What?!" chants.


No he doesn't. He's fucking trash and his promos accomplish absolutely nothing.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

axl626 said:


> I agree with all of this except the last part which is just an insult to Anderson. It really devalues your argument and is quite ignorant. I'm not a huge fan of Anderson but I won't deny that the guy is charismatic. The only people that I can imagine saying that are fanboys.


This is true. Anyone who can make a room full of people chant "we are assholes" must have pretty good charisma.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tbf the Impact Zone isn't the first place i'd look for intelligent people.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Chris32482 said:


> This is true. Anyone who can make a room full of people chant "we are assholes" must have pretty good charisma.


Randy Orton could make a stadium of people chant "We are assholes". There lies the difference.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

The impact zone would proberbly chant anything if you asked them too. Del Rio looked very good in his debut i cant wait to see how he does in the coming weeks on smackdown.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Randy Orton could make a stadium of people chant "We are assholes". There lies the difference.


Cena made an area chant "Wendys" ..there lies another difference


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



perro said:


> who said rey was going to retire?


First thing that came to my mind. 

I could see a good feud out of it, if done properly.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Randy Orton couldn't make a stadium chant jack fuckin' shit. He's over because he's got a good physique and a cutter finisher and was forced into the main event scene for 5 years.

Not to say he isn't over or that he hasn't had good matches in the main event scene.

5 years from now Del Rio could be as over as Orton, pretty easily I think.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> Randy Orton couldn't make a stadium chant jack fuckin' shit. He's over because he's got a good physique and a cutter finisher and was forced into the main event scene for 5 years.
> 
> Not to say he isn't over or that he hasn't had good matches in the main event scene.
> 
> 5 years from now Del Rio could be as over as Orton, pretty easily I think.


That would be because Del Rio is one of Mexico's greatest wrestlers of the recent past.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't believe anybody is trying to debate Orton having more charisma than Kennedy. Hysterical.

But, having said that, I don't see how anybody could deny that Del Rio has charisma. Despite a shaky accent, his promos have good flow and he carries himself well. He makes you believe that he's really a wealthy, stuck up asshole, which takes much more charisma than Orton's ridiculous, one dimensional RAWR RAWR HULK ANGRY demeanor which is the only character in the book he can play.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

To settle it, Randy Orton sucks as a promo.

Kennedy/Anderson also sucks as a promo. A promo is mean't to serve meaning. He has none.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can see why people like Kennedy as his delivery is pretty decent but when it comes down to it he's just some asshole who yells and rants about nothing and his promo's serve no meaning whatsoever and don't move angles along. Basically he puts himself over and thats all.

And he is pretty shit in the ring as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I can see why people like Kennedy as his delivery is pretty decent but when it comes down to it he's just some asshole who yells and rants about nothing and his promo's serve no meaning whatsoever and don't move angles along. Basically he puts himself over and thats all.
> 
> And he is pretty shit in the ring as far as i'm concerned.


Exactly.

His deliver is fine and he cuts nice cute promos, but he doesnt cut "money promos". Some people just cut promos for the sake of cutting promos instead of doing what there supposed to do and this doesnt just go for Anderson. He doesnt sell the match he gets himself over like you should do but not the match or oppotent like some of the best promo cutters do. He could learn a lot from guys like Foley, Raven, Flair in TNA now, if he does then his promos could be even better.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hovik said:


> From what i have read from the smackdown spoilers i think that alberto del rio could make a great main eventer/champion on smackdown and i think that since rey is on his way to hanging up the bootsthey could have a little fued and then alberto could offer rey a match in where if rey losses he is forced to retire,then rey could accept but alberto will beat rey and rey will be forced to retire and alberto could become a great main-eventer.


Please some new guy who hasnt done shit yet is and will not "retire" Rey Mysterio, it would clearly be someone superior then Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Alberto Del Rio (SPOILER)*



visko said:


> His accent is really "spanish", he pronounces just like the average 18 year-old that has studied english for a decade but has never ever been abroad. For me, its fucking hilarious, xD.
> 
> But think about it, he, unlike Guerrero or Rey who were born in the USA, is really mexican so he will improve with time. And he, unlike anyone in the WWE that tries (Rey, Striker, Rosa...) can speak spanish properly.


Rey speaks Spanish fluently, don't know what you mean when you say Rey can't speak it properly. He might as well been born in Mexico, he spent more time there than he did in America as a kid and wrestled there til he was about 21.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Please some new guy who hasnt done shit yet is and will not "retire" Rey Mysterio, it would clearly be someone superior then Alberto Del Rio.


Did you just diss Dos Caras Jr?

Its on.

But yeah I don't think all of this is going to lead to Mysterio's retirement.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Even just closing the door of a car this guy's awesome.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I just saw his first appearance. Its like Eddie did it with JBL and this guy and his entrance was born. Seriously, I'm a fan. The Rolls Royce, the outfit, the announcer, the accent. And that SICK armbar. I see a future champ in this guy


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He has great potential. I thought it was a nice touch that he had his own personal ring announcer. I think he'll be similar to a Mexican JBL except better in the ring and not as good on the mic. They definitely have big plans for him since he got a clean win over Mysterio by submission.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> Even just closing the door of a car this guy's awesome.


I agree 100% with this.. ADR FTW!!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll 3rd that without re-posting the gif again! Love me some ADR! Haven't enjoyed a WWE debut this much since Jericho.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Orton's ridiculous, one dimensional RAWR RAWR HULK ANGRY demeanor which is the *only* character in the book he can play.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

This guy will be released in a year or two. His ring work is boring. He is just like Orton, a man who mostly does holds. He has no exciting moves. His finisher is weak. I don't want to see matches with him always attacking the arm.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> This guy will be released in a year or two. His ring work is boring. He is just like Orton, a man who mostly does holds. He has no exciting moves. His finisher is weak. *I don't want to see matches with him always attacking the arm.*


Yeah.

Fuck continuity and storytelling.

Anyone up for a six-sided ring?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> This guy will be released in a year or two. His ring work is boring. He is just like Orton, a man who mostly does holds. He has no exciting moves. His finisher is weak. I don't want to see matches with him always attacking the arm.


Heels don't do exciting moves!!! How does that not compute?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That kid is a fucking idiot though just leave the troll to his own delusions.

And who is to say the Armbar is even his finisher yet.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Did you just diss Dos Caras Jr?
> 
> Its on.
> 
> But yeah I don't think all of this is going to lead to Mysterio's retirement.


I sure did! i see a Carlito future this guy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That depends if he starts getting lazy and starts acting like a bitch who thinks he is entitled to everything.

And your bro said the same thing. I think you two are the same person.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Its the exact kind of build except he didnt win a title in his debut, he just beat 1 of the most popular guys in the E & both there fathers were wrestlers, he will fizzle out just like Carlito did, its like a carbon copy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Carlito had a shitty work ethic. He thought everything would be handed to him like in his dad's promotion. Rio has a great gimmick, displayed great psychology by wrecking that arm, and the guy was pretty big in Mexico.

As long as Rio works hard, i see him winning the belt soon enough.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Doesnt matter where your big at, all i care about is what you can do for me now that your in the WWE & so far i could care less about him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't think he'll fizzle out at all. I'm not sure he'll ever be the champion but I think he'll stay at the very least in the US Title/Intercontinental Title level.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

InYourFace said:


> Doesnt matter where your big at, all i care about is what you can do for me now that your in the WWE & so far i could care less about him.


Fair enough, but I hardly see how you can compare him to carlito. The closest comparison I can see is to Razor Ramon.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Carlito would've been big if he didn't have so many personal problems.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Its the exact kind of build except he didnt win a title in his debut, he just beat 1 of the most popular guys in the E & both there fathers were wrestlers, he will fizzle out just like Carlito did, its like a carbon copy.


Carlito's debut consisted of being squashed by John Cena, who at that time wasn't even a main eventer. He got very little, if ANY offense at all in on Cena, then when the referee was distracted, he hit Cena with Cena's chain and won the US title.

Del Rio beat a 2 time world champion clean, by submission, something that is MUCH more rare to achieve against a main event face than a pinfall, and didn't just beat him, but basically dominated him.

The only similarity there is between the two debuts is they both beat a big name, but how they did it, how they looked and the momentum it gave them are completely different things. They don't just give you a dominant win over a main eventer if they have no plans for you. Just look at how Khali squashed Undertaker in his debut match. Now, even though he fizzled out eventually, he got a huge push for a long time, and ended up becoming world champion. Not to mention, Khali is near completely immobile and has no charisma and can't speak English, nothing of which this guy has a problem with.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Alberto Del Rio has already become the most credible superstar besides the World Heavyweight Champion. 

suck it, Smackdown.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

McQueen said:


> That depends if he starts getting lazy and starts acting like a bitch who thinks he is entitled to everything.
> 
> And your bro said the same thing. I think you two are the same person.


I don't see Del Rio being anything like Carlito in real life.


----------



## Kinnaird (Aug 25, 2009)

del rio looked impressive and he got a when over the mighty rey mysterio. plus he is latin which heavily works in his favor since rey is getting older and more banged up by the week. he can be someone that is heavily pushed as the top mexican star in the wwe even with the jbl gimmick. he was very good on the mic as well


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rey is pretty much the same age as Del Rio he is just much more banged up.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

More Rey pwnage tonight. Love this guy. He could just fuck up masked Cena for the rest of his career and he'd still be my all time favorite.

But for realzies, dude put on another good showing tonight.


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

At both Rey attack and his match with the jobber, Alberto del Rio showed tons of in-ring psychology, something hard to find these days. I don't believe I'm going to say this, but... I think having him performing without a mask the right decision. Just like Edge, his expressions resonate a lot with the audience.
Very, very good performance indeed


----------

